# i3-350M or i5-520M?? Is the performance worth the price difference?



## iamall (Feb 15, 2010)

I would like to get a decent laptop that would hold up for about 3 years, need do only graphics designing, programming etc.

I have 2 selections dell studio 15 with i3-350M and the same with i5-540M. But there is about rs.8000 price difference between them. Is it worth it?

Or should i opt for i5-430 as it is only rs.3000 more than i3.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 16, 2010)

already replied here ---> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124461

plz do not create multiple threads.. i hv givena  detailed reply so plz check that link..


----------



## RobinGoel (Feb 23, 2010)

iamall said:


> I would like to get a decent laptop that would hold up for about 3 years, need do only graphics designing, programming etc.
> 
> I have 2 selections dell studio 15 with i3-350M and the same with i5-540M. But there is about rs.8000 price difference between them. Is it worth it?
> 
> Or should i opt for i5-430 as it is only rs.3000 more than i3.




That's a question best answered by in house Intel experts. Ask them during the Intel Live Chat event on the 26th of Feb when they chat on Intel processors.  Intel Live Chat


----------



## sam9s (Feb 23, 2010)

iamall said:


> I would like to get a decent laptop that would hold up for about 3 years, need do only graphics designing, programming etc.
> 
> I have 2 selections dell studio 15 with i3-350M and the same with i5-540M. But there is about rs.8000 price difference between them. Is it worth it?
> 
> Or should i opt for i5-430 as it is only rs.3000 more than i3.



Completely depends on the usage, if you ask me technology is moving with a far greater pace than the applications and the usage. what would you be using the notebook for ...... Movies, Music, Surfing, MS Office, photoshop and some casual gaming..........for that even a decent Core Duo would be running the applications and system pretty decently, which you can get with any 25-30K Laptop. Think of usability not the latest or the style factor.......unless you got oodles of not hard earned casual money to spare.......


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2010)

sam9s said:


> .......unless you got oodles of not hard earned casual money to spare.......


ditto


----------

